# Chemi pure elite



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dose anyone have experience with this? heard a lot of ppl say is great for remove PO4 combine with the purgien but I never use both before.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to use chemi pure, phosban and purigen in three separate reactors and had great results. Down side is that you have to replace them before they get to their expiry limit (depending on bio-load). I would not hesitate to suggest you give it a try because it worked for me.
I am trying to get away from chemicals and go with a good protein skimmer,and chaeto with lots of cleaner crew. So far this has worked for me as well but I don't have a big bio load yet- I might have to supplement what I have later on with chemicals again.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

badmedicine said:


> I used to use chemi pure, phosban and purigen in three separate reactors and had great results. Down side is that you have to replace them before they get to their expiry limit (depending on bio-load). I would not hesitate to suggest you give it a try because it worked for me.
> I am trying to get away from chemicals and go with a good protein skimmer,and chaeto with lots of cleaner crew. So far this has worked for me as well but I don't have a big bio load yet- I might have to supplement what I have later on with chemicals again.


what protein skimmer is good for a 32 gallon mix reef tank. My bio load is kinda heavy since i have a powder brown tang, sixline wrasse, bi color blenny and a black and white ocellaris clown. I dont have a sump so my choice is either hang on or in tank one. Thanks


----------



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

it works great!! ive been using for yrs


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

million$view said:


> it works great!! ive been using for yrs


so they did are great job to removing PO4? what about purigen, did u combine them together?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

i also have kent marine reef carbon, do i need to remove it if i change to using CPE or use perigen, CPE and carbon together?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe the elite has only very small amount of GFO, so you better off get GFO separately.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It worked well on my 10g reef - but for a 30g system, you'll be changing it so often it's not as effective as real meadia reactors and a good HOB skimmer.

FWIW, that PBT will need a bigger home soon (assuming it's not too big already). Maybe start thinking of a full upgrade ?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^+1. i used it on my stocked 10 gallon and it worked well. on a 30 gallon you'll be changing it so often that it'll get expensive, so a HOB reactor and big water changes (or a HOB skimmer) might be better.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> It worked well on my 10g reef - but for a 30g system, you'll be changing it so often it's not as effective as real meadia reactors and a good HOB skimmer.
> 
> FWIW, that PBT will need a bigger home soon (assuming it's not too big already). Maybe start thinking of a full upgrade ?


i will see later cuz this is my gf tank and its still doin fine there.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

any gd HOB skimmer that can find at any LFS in gta? we dont really like onine order stuff, we ar thinking on a SWC HOB skimmer (the smaller one). anyone have experience with it?


----------

